# How much can you haul in your non pickup vehicle



## Cleetussnow (Oct 4, 2013)

Insted of hijacking another thread, i will just start one.

I have a pathfinder and i get about 35 bags in it with the seat down, so about 1400 lbs.  i could maybe do aother 5 bags if needed.

It doesnt like to be so top heavy, but i have air bags in the rear springs, so i jack those up to 80 lbs each, and its pretty decent.  I only drive a couple miles like that.  I have a snowmobile trailer, and i could load a wrapped ton onto that and strap it down i suppose.  Then i could haul 1.6 tons if needed.  

I dont do the delivery thing mostly because i have kids with strong backs!


----------



## dlehneman (Oct 4, 2013)

2013 Santa Fe- Easily-25 bags

Have done 33 bags and seems like I could've pushed it a little further. Space isn't an issue, just start running out of suspension travel. I spread them out between the back seat area (floor and seats) and the cargo area so it rides better.

I would think most SUV's/ crossovers/ wagons could do 800-1200 lbs, but not sure what a coupe or sedan could handle since I haven't owned one in a LONG time.


----------



## fedtime (Oct 4, 2013)

My 2006 VW Jetta diesel, 5 sp. trans: 20 bags or 800 lbs.  No problems for many years now.


----------



## mikeb3383 (Oct 4, 2013)

Last week i had 40 40lb bags in my 2006 hyundai Tucson with no problems


----------



## glenc0322 (Oct 4, 2013)

20 bags in my Honda Civic (6 in the trunk 8 in the back seat and 6 in the front seat) or 30 bags in my Nissan Pathfinder.  Usually just rent the truck from the box store for 20 dollars


----------



## dlehneman (Oct 4, 2013)

mikeb3383 said:


> Last week i had 40 40lb bags in my 2006 hyundai Tucson with no problems


My previous vehicle was a 2005 Tuscon and it did haul some very heavy loads for me, I just never carried pellets in it so I have no number to go by. I miss the flexibility of the cargo space in the Tuscon since it was actually more versatile then my new Santa Fe is.


----------



## movemaine (Oct 4, 2013)

In my Ford Edge, I would max out at 30 bags - not wanting to overdo it.

I just purchased a 2014 Subaru Outback, and haven't loaded it up yet and can't find any specs on what the payload capacity is. Guess we'll start with 20 bags and go from there.


----------



## imacman (Oct 4, 2013)

Cleetussnow said:


> .....I have a pathfinder and i get about 35 bags in it with the seat down, so about 1400 lbs.  i could maybe do aother 5 bags if needed......



I'm pretty sure my TrailBlazer will do at least that much, but I'd rather borrow the neighbors trailer and do the whole ton.


----------



## Markus38 (Oct 4, 2013)

2003 Nissan Altima 20 bags


----------



## m159267 (Oct 4, 2013)

25 bags - Toyota Sienna


----------



## mikesj (Oct 4, 2013)

I usually carry 25 bags in my Jeep Liberty. I wouldn't drive cross country like that, but no problem across town.


----------



## AntPen (Oct 5, 2013)

In 2011, I put a full ton (50 bags) in my Trailblazer EXT.  That was pushing it I'd say but made the trip home ok including about 10 miles on the highway.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 5, 2013)

Jeep Grand Cherokee V8, 25 Bags no problem


----------



## Snowmobileaddict (Oct 5, 2013)

2008 Chrysler Town n Country

25 bags max (ridin low with that)


----------



## Indiana (Oct 5, 2013)

20 bags in a Cadillac Deville


----------



## moey (Oct 5, 2013)

I used to put 17-18 bags in my CR-V basically a ton split 3 trips.


----------



## Rowdysdad (Oct 5, 2013)

Rav-4  6 cyl.

25 bags for an 8 mile trip. Squatted her down pretty good. Will probably tone it down to 20 bags if I attempt it again.


----------



## krooser (Oct 6, 2013)

Sometimes I only haul one pellet at a time...


----------



## Evan_J (Oct 6, 2013)

My Old Saab 900 could take 20 bags without any issues, could have handled more if I loaded them in the seats.  The family Suburban can take a full ton if I load it right, but I still prefer to borrow a trailer and haul 2 tons at a time.


----------



## krooser (Oct 8, 2013)

this guy seems to be able to haul quite a few pallets...


----------



## peirhead (Oct 8, 2013)

30 bags in my 2010 Prius......I think I could easily have put in another 15 though!!  but that would be my limit!!


----------



## The Village Idiot (Oct 9, 2013)

2006 Toyota Prius - 10 BAGS!  Slowly but surely the race is won!


----------



## Bender1320 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a chevy avalanche and where I live they title it as a station wagon. Maybe thats cheating but I hauled 1 ton home a few days ago. 4 bags in front seat, 18 bags on the back seats that were folded down and the rest in the bed on the pallet. Looking up the cargo cap. and I was about 900lbs over. Stayed behind a semi and took it easy for the 15 mile trip back home.

I need to get a trailer so I can haul two ton no problem


----------



## ivanhoe (Oct 10, 2013)

2004 toyota sienna being doing the 35-40 bag loads. center seats removed to centralize the load.


----------



## RKS130 (Oct 19, 2013)

Cleetussnow said:


> Insted of hijacking another thread, i will just start one.
> 
> I have a pathfinder and i get about 35 bags in it with the seat down, so about 1400 lbs.  i could maybe do aother 5 bags if needed.
> 
> ...




My 2005 Chevy Malibu Maxx ( 186,000 miles and going strong) can handle lots but Madame Defarge won't let me haul more than 7 bags at a time.  BUT .   .   . once I brought home 1/2 ton with no problem, having distributed the weight evenly between under the hatch and the back seat.


----------



## bill3rail (Oct 19, 2013)

Never tried to haul more than a few bags, and *do not intend to destroy my suspension!*
I have a friend with a 1969 GMC P/U and another with a hitch on his van to pull my trailer.

Bill


----------



## ad356 (Oct 19, 2013)

i have an older fleet then most people here, lol. i have a 1987 Pontiac bonneville, easily handles 1/2 ton the 3.8 engine barely knows there is anything there. the suspension squats pretty good and im afraid that it takes allot of balance off the front of the car so i dont load it down anymore. car has shocks and struts that are only a couple years old. we also have a 96 bonneville and i would haul about the same. im worried about overtaxing the 3.8/3800 engines they are fantastic engines. however there is no point in hauling more then a 1/2 ton anyways because its still going to be necessary to make a second trip. i buy cars from down south and make my own repairs which explains the old fleet, they are not rust buckets... i refuse to make car payments. they loose their value way to quickly, pontiac bonnevilles are fantasic vehicles and they are cheap because no one wants them any more because they are "old". that's ok the 3800 v6 is probably the best engine GM ever built besides the small block chevy


----------



## reg1952 (Oct 19, 2013)

My 2002 F150 with the 7700 gvwr payload package will haul a full skid of 60 bags placed right at the front of the box with no proplems.


----------



## rickwai (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a 2012 14' gmc box truck that I haul 2 ton in with no problem.
It is 12,300 gvw w/ firestone airbag helpers


----------



## Vinelife (Oct 20, 2013)

25 at a time in Jeep Liberty ..


----------



## David Holmes (Oct 20, 2013)

25 40 lbs bags in my 2010 Dodge grand Caravan, all seats are stored and the bags spread out, could probably go with 5 more.


----------



## iceguy4 (Oct 20, 2013)

This is the funniest thread I have ever read


----------



## jjk454ss (Oct 20, 2013)

Picked up a ton in my little trailer behind my Toyota Avalon, probably won't do it again though.  A little much for it


----------



## Tedinski (Oct 20, 2013)

Hmm... I could carry a few bags in my kayak, but that'd be a lot of trips!


----------



## jertola (Oct 20, 2013)

The most I've done was 20 bags in a Ford Fiesta. The poor thing looked like it was going to bottom out on the smallest bump. I won't try that again.


----------



## urkiddin (Oct 21, 2013)

Two bags on my Harley tri-glide


----------



## Jacques909 (Oct 21, 2013)

My 2009 Mitsubishi lancer Gts 10 bags could have done more.


----------



## joescho (Oct 21, 2013)

2010 Tundra. about 33 bags.


----------



## flamegrabber (Jul 8, 2015)

i just have them forklift the whole pallet into the bed of my dodge ram 3/4 ton cummins diesel


----------



## hoverwheel (Jul 8, 2015)

flamegrabber said:


> i just have them forklift the whole pallet into the bed of my dodge ram 3/4 ton cummins diesel


Same, but with some bumpers and straps


----------



## Fiziksgeek (Jul 8, 2015)

I worked at a Lowes part time back in school. I was impressed/scared with what people were stuffing into every type of vehicle you could imagine.  stoves into  hatchbacks, grill on top of a honda civic, a pallet of marble tiles into a geo tracker, 30 sheets of plywood into a minivan.... Some safe, some questionable, some not safe, some crazy dangerous! 

I hated getting asked to help someone load up, because you never know what type of vehicle they have...



Me: 

" I'm sorry sir, I cannot tie a refrigerator to the top or your jetta, I can help you get it up there if you really want, but I cannot tie it down for you. If I do, and it falls off, Lowes will be liable. Our manager has told us not to....."

Customer:

 " Get me your manage, I want him to tell me, the customer, that you won't help!"


----------



## TimfromMA (Jul 8, 2015)

I can haul up to 5 tons like this (only 3 tons in the photo)





Or 
1 ton like this


----------



## ScotL (Jul 9, 2015)

Since this thread has be revived, I thought it would be a good time to repost this picture. I'm not sure where it's from but I'd guess Michigan.


----------



## tiger (Jul 9, 2015)

As posted elsewhere, 10 in the Boxster, if my wife followed me in the Honda S2000 I think I could jam in 8 more for a grand total of 18/trip.



RKS130 said:


> My 2005 Chevy Malibu Maxx ( 186,000 miles and going strong)



Not normally a Chevy fan -- but nice roofline! I wonder why they didn't cash in on Retro Rage and offer a Nomad version.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 9, 2015)

I have only had to do this once, because I have a truck, but my theory is;
the car seats 5, so I put 6 bags in each seat, 4 seats, I am driving and weigh 260.
So 240 per seat times 4 = 960lbs
so my theory is, if I haul 5 of myself, pellets are less.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 9, 2015)

ScotL said:


> Since this thread has be revived, I thought it would be a good time to repost this picture. I'm not sure where it's from but I'd guess Michigan.




looks like when I get my supply delivered from Somersets,


----------



## macattack_ga (Jul 9, 2015)

The vehicles built for the N. American market are pretty impressive.


----------



## HP52NOVA (Jul 10, 2015)

I got 50 bags into my Ford Flex twice.  Had no issues.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jul 10, 2015)

After changing out parts on the tired suspension of my Jeep Cherokee, I am not going over 15 bags.  Much easier making another trip to the store than changing out shocks, springs, and leaf springs.


----------



## tiger (Jul 10, 2015)

HP52NOVA said:


> I got 50 bags into my Ford Flex twice.  Had no issues.



At that many bags, I would have thought that the car would have lived up to its name.


----------



## HP52NOVA (Jul 11, 2015)

tiger said:


> At that many bags, I would have thought that the car would have lived up to its name.



LOL, exactly!

They had a deal on a ton and I just had to get it, what can I say, it's a flexible car...it didn't seem to mind too much and carried the load with Ford pride.  Maybe I will get a trailer next year, too many of these can cause damage eventually.


----------



## redbill (Jul 12, 2015)

20 in my civic. was so hard to find last year, I needed to load up when I came across them. Seemed like a bit much.


----------



## john193 (Jul 18, 2015)

There is a load rating sticker on the driver door frame. And it seems a few of you likely went over.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 19, 2015)

Got 40 bags in my Odyssey once. Could have easily done the whole ton but my wife started doing the waving of the arms thing and running in circles around the vehicle chewing her nails. I don't know why women worry so much....if I brake the car I'll buy you a new one.


----------



## FLAMES ON (Jul 19, 2015)

I am afraid to put over 4 in my Aveo !!  If a customer asks what their vehicle can handle I tell them only 4 bags per seat to be safe.


----------



## Arti (Jul 22, 2015)

40 bags in a Toyota Seinna. Wouldn't want to drive to far or fast but felt like it that was about the max we should put in it.


----------

